# Canadian cities *Large pics*



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

agrees, about quebec city. However places like HK combine a nice buildings with nice scenery to create a perfect skyline.


----------



## shagdini (Nov 20, 2014)

I am working on a great new play in Hamilton - Commercials for Hamilton at the Staircase Theatre, we would love to be able to use your image to project scenes of Hamilton, its an indie theatre production - we could credit you in the program.


----------

